
Show HN: Fairbooks – Uber for authors, Spotify for readers - gottarts
http://fairbooks.co?ref=hn
======
gtardini
Really interesting project, wish you all the best and congrats on launching.
You chose a tough industry but your execution is excellent!I subscribed and I
will check it out as soon as i receive the confirmation email.

~~~
gottarts
Thank you! We're are working hard to build the best product for authors and
reader. We hope you enjoy it!

------
bubblecow
Do you have an email address? We'd love to chat about matching up some of our
writers with your product. [http://bubblecow.com/](http://bubblecow.com/)

~~~
gottarts
You can reach us at info.fairbooks@gmail.com

